# Warcraft on G5



## kainjow (Jun 25, 2003)

I can't wait to test out Warcraft on the G5's that will be so amazingly good graphics and performance. I really want to get one now. I bet these G5's will be freakin' awesome gaming machines. We'll blow the PC's out of the water!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Lycander (Jun 26, 2003)

You really gotta thank Blizzard for supporting the Mac platform in their games. Not many game companies put that much effort into coding their games for cross platforms. I see a lot of sloppy ports with missing functionality (Neverwinter Nights w/o editor). So although the G5 will be a great gaming platform hardware-wise, it won't be so great without good software and games support.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully as people migrate from the dark side, game makers will also see the error of their ways and switch platforms.  No,  not "hopefully," but "in good time!"

:^)


----------



## Perseus (Jun 27, 2003)

In my opinion, if people from "the dark side" trully wanted to make a lot of games for the mac, they would have made a mac version of Battlefield 1942 by now.  Lets hope that more companies make dual compatible games.  Blizzard so far has been great. Cyan, when they made Riven, had dual compatible cds. But I am happy with the games that we have. I would be nice to have more.

-Perseus


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 30, 2003)

Battlefield 1942 for Mac would be awsome...anyone know if they might do it?


----------



## Lycander (Jun 30, 2003)

You also realize that it won't just magically become nicer looking just because you pop it in a better system? I mean it's only gonna look as nice as the developers made it look, and Warcraft is still a few steps behind the curve on graphics in order to appeal to more people with lower system specs.


----------



## i am yujin (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually, it's more like *I can't wait playing Warcraft 3 on G5 running OS 9!* because WC3 on OS X will still runs like crap compared to OS 9.


----------



## monktus (Jul 4, 2003)

Hmm, that's if you can, you probably won't be able to boot into os9 on the G5s and I'm assuming WC3 is carbon.


----------



## Vyper (Jul 30, 2003)

Battlefield 1942 for Mac.. mmmm...

Now if we can convince the Desert Combat team to make Desert Combat too


----------



## wiz (Jul 30, 2003)

yea do it!!1


----------



## Greystroke (Jul 31, 2003)

pretty sure WCIII is native....

now D2:LoD that's carbon....


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 1, 2003)

BF1942 isn't going to happen.  The developers have already come out and said they have no interest in it being ported or releasing the source to let another company do the port.


----------

